# segotep psu



## Hardcore Games (Apr 14, 2020)

I noticed on eBay a new brand of PSU called Segotep that are claiming 80 plus gold and are both modular and cable varieties.

Anybody got one of these and if its any good?


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 14, 2020)

Never heard of it. Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## X71200 (Apr 14, 2020)

This unit looks OK but I'd highly recommend getting one of the new Seasonic Focus Gold units instead.



			https://des.gbtcdn.com/uploads/pdm-desc-pic/Electronic/image/2016/02/13/1455334848319245.jpg


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 14, 2020)

Hmmm, never heard of them either but research shows they are not a new brand as they've been around over 15 years - at least in China. And I see that Newegg US carries several of their PSU models. As does Amazon US. 

I found several PSU reviews that generally found little to complain about - though they didn't rave about them either. The general consensus is they offer decent service and value for the money. 



> claiming 80 plus gold


And that would be a valid claim too as verified here.

So based on the limited information I can find, you could certainly do worse.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 14, 2020)

I discovered that Segotep is owned by Circle who I have heard about. 

Circle is a low end operation that sells in India etc. Circle power supplies are 80 plus white at best. 

Segotep was more interesting as it was 80 plus gold and better than the old Circle models etc. Found one blog and translated it showed the PSU was loaded hard and after sleeping for 8 hours the machine was still running fine. This suggests the PSU is honest with the 12V supply.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 14, 2020)

Any decently built PSU can stand that, in fact Hardocp did this torture test to every PSU they tested. The build of the unit looks fine, but then again I'd still recommend getting something you have more info about, along with a proper warranty plan. Like the Seasonics I mentioned.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 14, 2020)

Hardcore Games said:


> This suggests the PSU is honest with the 12V supply.


That does not suggest that at all. All passing an 8 out test tells us is the PSU was (1) not over loaded and (2), received adequate cooling. 



Hardcore Games said:


> I discovered that Segotep is owned by Circle


Oh? Got a link? I just spent some time with my friends Bing Google and can find nothing to suggest Segotep, which is headquartered in China, has any relationship with Circle which is in India.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2020)

They look like a Chinese spin off of corsair or at least thermaltake.

Their website honestly looks pretty well done. Why would you invest  so much time and money into making your website look so damn good if your products are absolute garbage and youre just out to cheat people?

Though with that said. A good looking website could be part of their deception. The domain name/address was registered in Jan 09, 1996 though.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 14, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Though with that said. A good looking website could be part of their deception.


Except as noted through the link in my first post above, the company does indeed have several supplies that are 80 PLUS certified. Those certs are not given away. Not only do companies have to pay Plug Loads Solution to get their PSUs certification tested, but the supplies actually have to meet or exceed the criteria to pass those certification tests. It is only then the companies are authorized to claim a particular PSU is 80 PLUS certified and are authorized to put the 80 PLUS logos on the product and packaging. 

And there's no way Plug Load Solutions would list those Segotep PSUs on the Plug Load Solutions page unless the supply really did pass the certification tests. There are just too many legitimate testing sites, like TPU for example, that verify the certs are deserved. If supplies could not live up to their 80 PLUS rating, TPU and other review sites would report that and that would ruin Plug Load Solutions' reputation and the integrity the entire 80 PLUS certification process. 

So if a company is willing to go through that certification process to earn the right to claim 80 PLUS Bronze or Gold or whatever, then I don't see how any deception could occur.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks legit to me though quality is of course a whole other question.

We already know 80 plus bronze doesn't tell the whole story nowadays and that bar is steadily moving up as the OEMs can bring more efficient designs in general. I'd be wary. Its either dirt cheap and then automatically suspect, or it will be priced close to a trustworthy alternative... so then why not pick the latter.

On the website, looking at the Contact Page does give a somewhat different impression though (differences in font, spacing, only one contact name, and the address... good luck finding them on it). And we already know how far people can go these days to make stuff look legit. The About pages... well, typical Chinese I'll say. And that could spell anything from glorious to doom.

Peace of mind versus a few bucks...


----------



## X71200 (Apr 14, 2020)

Lying on 80 Plus has been a thing for God knows how long... a lot of low end garbage can not deliver their rated 80 Plus under hot box tests when the units are loaded heavily.

Though this is likely not a case with this PSU I linked to, which had a proper looking topology, I'm unsure about their other PSUs and he shouldn't really pick these over well known and tested units either.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> We already know 80 plus bronze doesn't tell the whole story nowadays


80 PLUS any color/metal doesn't tell the whole story. Never has. All those certs tell us is how efficient a supply is _across a variety of loads_. And it is this "variety" of loads that matters. 

A typical electronics PSU is typically most efficient at only one load level. Efficiency typically falls rapidly off on either side of that level. The efficiency curve will look like a bell (hence bell curve). This is NOT a problem for many types of electronics that have a consistent power demand, and so present the power supplies with a consistent load. A TV or monitor, for example, will have a pretty consistent power demand so engineers can simply match the TV to a power supply that is most efficient at that power load. 

 A computer, on the other hand, will demand peanuts when idle, all the way up to several 100 watts when tasked. So a computer power supply that presents a "flat" curve across a full range of loads is desired. That's where 80 PLUS comes in. 

80 PLUS certification just says the supply will be at least 80% efficient at 30%, 50% and 100%. 80 PLUS certification does NOT automatically imply the supply is more reliable, made of higher quality parts, has better regulation, or better ripple suppression. And while Gold ensures better efficiency than Bronze, the criteria for Bronze "nowadays" is the same as it always has been. The only difference from these days and those in the past is consumers perceptions and expectations - due in part to the much greater availability and affordability of Gold and higher rater supplies. 


X71200 said:


> Lying on 80 Plus has been a thing for God knows how long...


This is true. That's why I provided a link to Plug Load Solutions to verify if Segotep was lying or not. And they aren't - at least not with the listed supplies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Except as noted through the link in my first post above, the company does indeed have several supplies that are 80 PLUS certified. Those certs are not given away. Not only do companies have to pay Plug Loads Solution to get their PSUs certification tested, but the supplies actually have to meet or exceed the criteria to pass those certification tests. It is only then the companies are authorized to claim a particular PSU is 80 PLUS certified and are authorized to put the 80 PLUS logos on the product and packaging.
> 
> And there's no way Plug Load Solutions would list those Segotep PSUs on the Plug Load Solutions page unless the supply really did pass the certification tests. There are just too many legitimate testing sites, like TPU for example, that verify the certs are deserved. If supplies could not live up to their 80 PLUS rating, TPU and other review sites would report that and that would ruin Plug Load Solutions' reputation and the integrity the entire 80 PLUS certification process.
> 
> So if a company is willing to go through that certification process to earn the right to claim 80 PLUS Bronze or Gold or whatever, then I don't see how any deception could occur.



yeah but how many times have you heard of a chinese product being certified to the moon and back and it not being legit? Just like cheap powersupplies that claim to be 600w units but are really 250-300w.

It doesnt matter if PLS are handing out certifications or not - If these people think they are going to sell more by slapping a bunch of lies on the box then thats what they will do.

As for reviews - its working. Because the brand itself only really caters towards the Asian market so proper reviews for those power supplies are non-existent. All you have are some old forum threads from 2009 or something asking if a brand nobody's really heard of before is good or can be trusted.

Do you really think Chinese bootleggers care about the legitimacy of their products? How many times have you seen threads on these forums from users who purchased 1050Ti's that turned out to be GT-450's?? If PLS sends them a cease and desist letter. They are not gonna care. PLS most likely dont have any power in China.

Unless Chinese manufacturers willingly submit their own products to be tested and certified then there is nothing PLS can do.


You of all people should know that non-legit companies dont care.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 14, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah but how many times have you heard of a chinese product being certified to the moon and back and it not being legit?


Many times. Which again is my point to check the Plug Load Solutions list and verify that product really is legit. 


FreedomEclipse said:


> It doesnt matter if PLS are handing out certifications or not - If these people think they are going to sell more by slapping a bunch of lies on the box then thats what they will do.


Come on! It does matter - but only if we do our homework. And PLS is not "handing out" certs. 


FreedomEclipse said:


> As for reviews - its working. Because the brand itself only really caters towards the Asian market so proper reviews for those power supplies are non-existent. All you have are some old forum threads from 2009 or something asking if a brand nobody's really heard of before is good or can be trusted.


Come on!! Do a little homework before posting this nonsense. It takes 10 seconds to see there are reviews being done outside of Asia. I just personally don't know how reputable they are because they are not review sites I frequent. And contrary to your biased stereotyping, just because a product or brand caters towards "the Asian market", that does NOT automatically imply inferior products or deceptive marketing tactics. 


FreedomEclipse said:


> You of all people should know that non-legit companies dont care.


Gee whiz dude!!! Are you even reading what I've been saying? Obviously not.   Where did I suggest non-legit companies care? I didn't. So why are you suggesting otherwise? That's just not cool! 

If I thought for a second that every PSU maker was legit or that every PSU maker (legit or not) cared, I would not have (multiple times now) suggested folks verify those 80 PLUS certs with the 80 PLUS cert issuer. 


FreedomEclipse said:


> then there is nothing PLS can do.


Sure there is! PLS does not have to list them on PLS's pages of certified PSUs. And PLS can go to Amazon, Newegg, B&H, Best Buy, etc. and report the counterfeit claims. Those retailers will pull those products and block those sellers.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 14, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> A typical electronics PSU is typically most efficient at only one load level. Efficiency typically falls rapidly off on either side of that level.


I think our definition of 'rapidily falls off on either side', differs.


Bill_Bright said:


> The efficiency curve will look like a bell (hence bell curve).


Flattest bell I've seen....

If the PSU is 80 Plus Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum/Titanium, the difference between the measurement points is 3%. So at 20% load, 50% load and 100% load (where 80 Plus is tested) that difference is no more than 3% (outside of Titanium where there is one 4% gap). Now, maybe if you would have said below 20% (or perhaps above 100%?) I could agree with that sentiment, but, this rating list and a simple look a charts where they start at zero show something different. Perhaps a sharp increase from 0-20%, then no more than 3% (excl. titnm) difference between 20%-100%. I'd call that closer to pretty flat and slow slope than 'rapidly falling off on either side of that level.









When you manipulate and chop off data like below, it can be more of a bell I suppose... but a rapid drop off on either side of 50%/the most efficient part, isn't true...and if we look at the curve as a whole, outside of the initial ramp up, it is pretty flat.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 14, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I think our definition of 'rapidily falls off on either side', differs.
> Flattest bell I've seen....


Sadly, I fear in your haste to prove me wrong, you misread what I was saying.

I said, a typical "electronics" power supply has a bell shaped curved - the efficiency typically peaks at only one or maybe two points. And that's because those supplies are on electronics that present a fairly consistent load. Like a clock, or monitor, or some other device that only has one task.

I then added an 80 PLUS "computer" power supply has a relatively and fairly flat curve from 30 to 100%. And that's because computers present constantly varying loads on their supplies because they perform a variety of tasks from idle to hard core gaming or graphics rendering. So your illustrations with your 80 PLUS showing a mere 2 or 3% difference illustrated "my" point - that those 80 PLUS "computer" power supplies do have a "flat" curve, thus showing we are in total agreement there.

Back in the day before 80 PLUS certs came about, your budget DEER or Best brand PSUs were lucky to get 70% efficiency and that typically was only at the peak of the "bell". Either side of that peak point and it dropped off rapidly.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 14, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Sadly, I fear in your haste to prove me wrong, you misread what I was saying.


Haste to prove you wrong? Lol, piss off... it was just to get facts out on the table. Reading further and with more clarification would have helped me, however. 

But if you want me to prove you wrong and fulfill your prophecy.......80 Plus rating is 20% on the low side, not 30%. 

EDIT: I do apologize for jumping the gun... totally my fault.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 14, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> EDIT: I do apologize for jumping the gun... totally my fault.


Thanks for that, ED. 


EarthDog said:


> But if you want me to prove you wrong and fulfill your prophecy.......80 Plus rating is 20% on the low side, not 30%.


LOL - well if you really want to prove which is right, it's neither because "on the low side", it's 90% efficient at "10%" load with Titanium supplies! But who's counting?


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 14, 2020)

More competition is good, but I would wait for a review from a Western outlet with proper load-testing equipment (e.g. TPU ) before buying one of these.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 14, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> They look like a Chinese spin off of corsair or at least thermaltake.
> 
> Their website honestly looks pretty well done. Why would you invest  so much time and money into making your website look so damn good if your products are absolute garbage and youre just out to cheat people?
> 
> Though with that said. A good looking website could be part of their deception. The domain name/address was registered in Jan 09, 1996 though.


Yup that yellow and black psu looks a lot like my Corsair 520w


----------



## HABAR (Apr 14, 2020)

Segotep is a Chinese manufacturer. It's qualified. Its certificates are real.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 15, 2020)

HABAR said:


> Segotep is a Chinese manufacturer. It's qualified. Its certificates are real.



A guy enters into Habar.... 



E-Bear said:


> A guy enters into Habar....


Its a sentence you dont want to hear in jail.


----------



## HABAR (Apr 15, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> A guy enters into Habar....
> 
> 
> Its a sentence you dont want to hear in jail.


This brand isn't trash. I am serious.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 15, 2020)

HABAR said:


> This brand isn't trash.


Pretty sure that was not their point. 

You made it sound like you were saying Segotep was qualified and its certs were real because it is a Chinese manufacturer.  At least that is how I took your post.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 26, 2020)

All I know is the more respectable products from China are surfacing daily. 

Right now I have a Corsair HX1000i which still works. I simply was curious about this less costly contestant.


----------



## juular (Apr 30, 2020)

Hardcore Games said:


> All I know is the more respectable products from China are surfacing daily.



Considering that _all _PSUs are made in China at least at some point that may be true, yes ...

And about this PSU in question, Enermax used this platform in Platimax D.F. lineup on sub 700W models.
I.e Segotep\Fortech was the OEM there.










						Enermax Platimax DF 600W Power Supply – Page 6 – JonnyGURU.com
					






					www.jonnyguru.com


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 30, 2020)

Hardcore Games said:


> All I know is the more respectable products from China are surfacing daily.


I don't feel that's the right way to say it. That is saying if you want to ensure you get a respectable product, you need to make sure it comes from China. That's just not true. There are many equally respectable products many in other countries all over the world. Whether the labor and manufacturing is done "in country" or "outsourced" to China, USA, Mexico, Taiwan, or Timbuktu is NOT an indication of quality. It is all about design and quality control and that is 100% on the company who's Logo is put on the case - regardless where that company is headquartered.


----------

